# Rate the Metal piece/song above you thread.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Ok, ok. I know I keep making threads like this where you rate music of various genres and post a piece of your own, but I can't help it. They're by far my favorite types of threads because you get to see exactly what other people's tastes are and be immersed in stuff that you may or may not have listened to otherwise.

So that said, I know that there are some metalheads here, though there are some who abhor the genre and everything about it... the "do you like metal music" poll ended up being about half and half unless I'm remembering wrong. So yes, bring forth your favorite metal pieces/songs to be weighed and rated and rate the one directly above you starting with this one.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't mind, it's quite a lovely thread 

Never have I listened to Opeth, but I will rate them an 8. The whole structure of the song is lovely and all the mixing styles in one, but it's too long!!! It tends to get boring at one point, I find.

I will bring a heavy metal band from my own country, of course, not that big as Opeth but yeah... give them a listen.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

0/10 because metal is stupid.

Edit: To adhere to the thread, I will post a metal piece to be rated.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Pseudo-metal for the Hot Topic crowd. They got big selling stupid teutonic stereotypes and misogyny, and are very derivative of Laibach. 0 in my book

Wicked_one: The production's a little too modern (unorganic and Meshuggah-ish), it doesn't really jive with their traditional metal style. Singing's a bit strained too. Not my thing, but always nice supporting overlooked local stuff. Maybe they can work out their issues.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very interesting... I've not quite heard anything quite like this before. I really like some parts. The beginning was very well put together and I liked the eastern vibe and the jazzy keyboard solo parts in the end are great. However as far as the vocals go, I just really can't get into black metal vocals and some parts of the song sounded like the fresh prince soundtrack accidentally got mixed in there, which in this case wasn't to my taste. Ill give it a 7/10 for the parts I liked as well as the fact that it was so different.





Some great stoner/doom here.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Awesome jam!...for a little while there I almost thought it wasn't true metal just because of the sounds used but right away the approach to the music and the playing itself is all metal, it's just that it's refreshing to hear it without heavy distortion...these guys just use overdrive and it sounds super 70's style with a cello...very nice!...thanks for showing these guys to me, i'd never even heard of em...I give it a 9 just from the first slooshy


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Yeah man, they're definitely metal in mentality and riffs, they're heavy but without the need to use massive amounts of distortion, I love em.

10/10 for call of ktulu not only because it's my favorite metallical instrumental, but because it brings back so many memories. Metallica was my gateway band into metal.

Here's my favorite of their covers and the first neo-classical esque metal song I ever heard... If you listen you'll notice that the opening riff is taken from Holst's "the planets" (Mars I believe)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

8/10 It doesn't get much better than Metallica, but there is still a little bit of residual thrash metal in that piece, at least in the solos. Metallica was not the first metal band to use Mars. Rumor has it that Tony Iommi and Geezer Butler were fooling around with the Mars riff when they came up with the awesome Black Sabbath riff, arguably the first metal song.

Speaking of Iommi and Sabbath, here's a band that goes father into Iommi territory than even he ever dared. It's so bottom heavy, watch your speakers!






I can't say I like the vocals of this band, but I LOVE their downtuning.

@Sofronitsky Metal is not stupid -- it's just that many of its fans are (not all though, by a long shot). I remember reading about a musicologist who found Black Sabbath's music so modal he was able to make an album of Gregorian chants out of their songs, and it worked splendidly. I'm not sure how authentic the exercise was, but I don't think Gregorian chants are stupid.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^Yeah, that was actually a cover of a diamondhead song off of their first album, which it just so happens, was a thrash album. So technically it was diamondhead that used mars, not metallica, but it is true that many metal bands have ripped off the piece though some more successfully than others.

Haha, love me some electric wizard man. I actually have that album on vinyl along with "...come my fanatics" 
8.5/10


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> 6/10


4/10


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

6/10 I'd need to listen to it more to really decide. I liked the Nightwish piece a lot more.

Dare I post something a little bizarre and only vaguely metal?






Again the vocals a little grating, but this band is very progressive. I discovered them through a progressive rock forum, not through any metal connections, and much of their music is more progressive than metal. Not this piece though. This is kind of disturbing.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

6.5/10 I liked some parts a lot and then really disliked some parts too... BTBAM vocals have always been very grating and annoying to me and that autotune part didn't really do it for me either, but great guitar work and I love their drummer... not that their bassist isn't great too.

Edit: As for Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, I'd have to say that I'm a bit undecided. I liked the guitarwork once again and the vocals were very interesting, but the video was incredibly distracting as well as being (for some reason) one of the more disturbing videos I've seen.  , maybe I'm just tired though. Id say a good 5/10 because I liked about half of the aspects and disliked the other half 






A doom metal band with a double bass and a cello. Very interesting deep stuff.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ decent guitar solos, but otherwise not my thing. No compositional substance whatsoever and overly compressed flat vocals. 4/10


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

6/10. To be honest I kinda expected some really heavy distorted guitars after that lovely intro, but it never appeared.





 (start at 0:20)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Wicked_one said:


> 6/10. To be honest I kinda expected some really heavy distorted guitars after that lovely intro, but it never appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


freaking sweet 10/10

i like it when they contrast screaming + singing or heavy distortion + acoustic


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Reminded me of As I lay dying... very much a metalcore band. To me, metalcore is essentially the pop music of metal and thereofre fairly shallow as far as musicality is concerned. Very catchy stuff but not a whole ton of substance. 6/10 because all that aside I liked it, but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen again.

This next piece takes a certain kind of person, or a certain taste in music/level of understanding to appreciate so I don't expect it to be for everyone, but here it is anyways.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Reminded me of As I lay dying... very much a metalcore band. To me, metalcore is essentially the pop music of metal and thereofre fairly shallow as far as musicality is concerned. Very catchy stuff but not a whole ton of substance. 6/10 because all that aside I liked it, but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen again.
> 
> This next piece takes a certain kind of person, or a certain taste in music/level of understanding to appreciate so I don't expect it to be for everyone, but here it is anyways.


can you honestly re-read this post and say you don't sound like an ***? especially the last part lol


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha, sorry. I'm just saying that the piece I posted is an aquired taste I guess. I kind of am an *** in regards to music though, sorry  
I do apologize if i ruffled your feathers by calling your song a "pop" song though... but that's just my personal opinion and therefore is only of significant value to myself. Feel free to think I'm an idiot


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That F.W.T.B.T. was pretty damned awesome!...I liked the intro a lot and the distortion is almost the same as the guy from Rollins used which I like very much; grungy and dirty...thanks for exposing me to something I prolly would've never heard...not extremely musical but the notes that are there create plenty of vibrations...made me think of Einstürzende Neubauten which is one of my favs but not exactly metal so I didn't post









Okay, so you know I like Metallica and this tune came to mind


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice, very 70's. 8/10


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

ok ok i got one... hmm first 6/10 for opeth which is too grungy for me, i don't really like prog metal bands such as opeth, a perfect circle, alice in chains, etc. the only thing i seem to remember from the 90's is radiohead

a heavy metal classic... recently re-uploaded by vevo in the best quality i've seen:


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Woo hoo!! Long live Ozzy!  I'll rate it an 9/10 cause it's way too damn slow... *plays last solo in the same time*

If we're after the immortals of this genre (and after this kind of people that took way too much drugs for them to be alive), I'll share this one:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow...never been a big Motorhead fan but this is a great tune...definitely an instant favorite of theirs for me...for surprising me that way I give it an 8/10

Now, this band has never really been considered metal but some of the songs on this record are very metal...this is one of my favorites of the album and it really has it all...lyrics, melody, rawness and great musicianship....heard it for the first time in Bayfront Amphitheatre in Downtown Miami in 93 when they opened up for Cypress Hill and Beastie Boys in support of The End of Silence...tell what you think


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Not bad, I liked some parts for sure, a good stoner rock vibe in there, but then the lyrics were pretty weak and all in all it wasn't too spectacular musically. 6/10 





Hows about some avant garde metal?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Why, sure.

Wooooooweeeee!...pretty crazy sounds comin' out of that Les Paul junior!...love the kit...the bass...man, they're chillin'..always been able to enjoy such stuff...not as metal but in it's own thing...10/10

Didn't like the Rollins, eh...prolly my bad...should've put up 'another life' from the same album...anyway,...how 'bout some


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Gotta be honest with you man... I'm just not feeling it, especially with the fact that I see "flava flav" or whatever his name is in the mix. I don't want to disapoint you but I simply cannot rate this above a 5/10


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Not bad, I find the technical stuff to be incredibly shallow, but I do have a soft spot in my heart for it and it's still fun to listen to, gets me pumped up and such 8.5/10

I'm going to go ahead and allow for rock music as well as metal on here in order to broaden the options and possibly increase posts as well as allow for things like this:


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty good. Kinda folky, I like folk.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

8/10 - Not my favorite singing style but if it were based solely on musicianship I'd have given it a 10/10 for it's great guitar and drum work and this wonderful sense of impending doom throughout! Good stuff...uh, I'll go a little more mainstream here but still, a very heavy metal song.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

My favorite megadeth album... and really the only one that I've ever listened to all the way through. Good 8/10 I love the shreddage... reminds me of the days when I was really getting into thrash around early highschool.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> My favorite megadeth album... and really the only one that I've ever listened to all the way through. Good 8/10 I love the shreddage... reminds me of the days when I was really getting into thrash around early highschool.


how is this metal?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

He probably posted it because one of their albums is on Relapse. It's more Swans-ish industrial or post-punk, but I like it! Harrowing, not commercial crap. 8/10 or so.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> how is this metal?


It's heavy and utilizes traditional metal/rock instrumentation, the lines between genre are ridiculously blurred nowadays in my opinion and though I suppose I could have started a "rate the heavy shoegazey post-rock song above you" thread, I really didn't find it necessary. Plus I altered the rules in a previous post in order to allow for rock music. 


regressivetransphobe said:


> He probably posted it because one of their albums is on Relapse. It's more Swans-ish industrial or post-punk, but I like it! Harrowing, not commercial crap. 8/10 or so.


Not bad... they kept it interesting the whole way through. 7/10






Once again, I shall post a rock song and not a metal one.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's good, the aesthetic is ever slightly too "hippie" for me, but it's compositionally interesting. Reminds me of a lot of krautrock released at the same time. 7 or 8/10

Going by OP's anything goes rule change:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha, damn.

Well I liked the grating sounds alright, but I feel like it should have at least progressed or gotten more interesting in some way... the end had a bit of that but for the most part it was just monotonous. I'm not a fan of repeated baby crying tracks either. I'd say something around a 4/10 because though I didn't like it, there was potential that I feel like could have been realized.

Just found this band today... I enjoyed this track.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Seeing the cover I thought this was gonna be some Neurosis-like "post-metal" with a Norsk flavor, but I'm fairly glad I was wrong. The dynamics get a bit too predictable (here comes the pretty minor key noodling, here comes the storming tremolo riff and blastbeats, etc.) to justify the track's length, but at least the band seems to understand black metal needs its own kind of architecture and isn't about rock conventions. Maybe a 6/10 or so.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I like the energy of the band, but even so eyehategod tends to be a bit monotonous at times. I get the feeling that they're more of a live band 7/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Gotta be honest, I really dislike Om. They remind me of one of those white guys in college who just started smoking weed for the first time last week, and now they totally understand the universe. My opinion of the sum of the parts aside, pretty groovy drums and bass.

Let's get more than two people in this thread! If you're lurking, you ought to post.

More like noise rock than metal, but hey:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I gotta be honest man.. I didn't really enjoy that at all. The vocals annoyed me to no end.

This is more along the lines of the "noise rock" I like.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Geez,...PW...weren't you a bit too,...EASY! on that crap?! Vocals did the same for me...okay, let's see what you've posted here...

(listening to piece)

5 minutes later:

Password,...you never seem to disappoint!! Once again you've exposed me to something I truly enjoy and not only that,...but it brought back wonderful memories of my early days in the rented warehouse playing this exact sound of music with cheap equipment; which is what makes it sound sooooo gooood! Good stuff! Thanks for posting.

Ok,...I'm kinda lazy at the moment so I'm putting up one of my favs of all time.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

God man, I can never turn down a good Maiden tune. It brings be back to when I was smoking massive amounts of a certain plant and hanging out with a good friend of mine pretty much every day at his place, jamming out to Iron Maiden. Ah nostalgia. 9/10






Goin oldschool.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Never one of my favs of theirs but it's Maiden, man! 8/10

Okay, so this one is kind of a joke but not as a metal song...if done with a real band and some serious vocals I think this could be one seriously kick *** heavy metal ballad...this guy's hilarious, though, but try and listen to the composition rather than see his hilarious 'power stance' and shift.


----------



## goingunder (Sep 18, 2011)

Is that "rate-able"? I don't know.






Is this metal? I don't know either. There's too much going to pick one genre. Some of their songs are heavier, some softer. This one shows most of their elements/members clearly; band, vocals, cellist, brass, swing (depends on the song).


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well, I've heard these guys before... and while it is interesting, it really what I look for in music. Still interesting and innovative 5/10


----------



## goingunder (Sep 18, 2011)

I liked it at first, but lost interest by the end. Maybe I didn't listen closely :/ 4/10

Some old Therion (before they went symphonic) here:





I'm not exactly fond of this distorted sort of death metal (prefer Arch Enemy), but this one I just really liked.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha I expected to dislike this... but it was awesome. Decently composed softer parts with some great thrashy parts which give me satisfactorily violent emotions and such  9/10

Now for a serious change of pace... here's some avant-garde post rock.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Lots of stuff to listen to! At times it was 4/10,...then 6/10...I have to finish with a 10/10 simply for sheer insanity and truly good musicianship throughout...wow, I wanna hear it again but I won't for a little while...plus, I kinda wanna be ready for it next time


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice and angry as always, I've always like RATM... good 7/10






I'm just about to see these guys on sunday hopefully. They're a very diverse band, but I'm hoping that they'll play a lot of their more drone-oriented material.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Nice and angry as always, I've always like RATM... good 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah not into that. 5/10. Stoner rock is not my thing tbh. Melodic Metal is more my thing. Here is a progressive metal band that is very unknown but always one of my favorites.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Not bad, definitely different from a lot of the prog bands out there nowadays, though still not my cup of tea 7/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Pretty immaculate and obviously beautiful, but like a lot of post-rock tracks, it seems a bit limited in emotional range (melancholic/hopeful) for how long it is. It's the kind of music that, if you're into it, gets more about association than purely the music. 8 or so.

This isn't power metal, don't worry:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Yeah I agree with you on post-rock. I like the stuff, but I always get the feeling that it's missing something, though I can never really put my finger on it. I do however really like the more thoughtful artistic direction that it's taking rock and metal music.

Haha thank god it wasn't power metal 
Sounds a bit like maiden, but a bit darker. Those vocals are great 
I never listen to oldschool metal like this anymore, but it's always a welcome treat 8/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Quality doom metal. I like the starkness they create by stripping it down to bass and drums all the time.
It's kinda ironic retro-doom (they actually did much more punk-inflected sludge metal before this), but hard to argue with the results. Way better than any of the various bands and projects the members went on to form, in my opinion. 7 or 8 or so.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice. Venom is one of those bands that I never really gave a chance, has a bit of a mercyful fate vibe to it... but just a little. 7.5/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I think the tribal elements feel a bit phony--I'd get a Spinal Tap vibe if this was classic metal instead of shorthaired post-hardcore/sludge. Mentally filtering out those chants, it's solid emotive stuff. 7/10





For the record, I consider this one of the saving graces of the death metal genre.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice. Some parts remind me of Athiest. Only real gripe is the vocals, not a fan of the gurgley death vocals. Still 8/10





Just got into these guys in the past few days. The realest, most raw, legit doom metal that I've ever heard. Makes the other bands look like they're singing christmas carols.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a fan of the genre--maybe one song at that tempo would be OK, but an entire CD would be too monotonous. I like the voice, though. I think these guys are pretty cool (they are at the opposite end of the speed spectrum from doom!) 






(The use of Mozart's 40th Symphony theme is nicely done!)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I did like some parts of it, but to be honest the band comes off pretty gimicky and I'm not a fan of that kinda music. Still not terrible 6.5/10


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

7/10






Of course IMO,metal will never die. It has survived disco,punk,new wave,and i believe it will survive the current fads of rap,dance,and dubstep.


----------



## Ozomulsion (Jan 15, 2012)

(Bump)

Ah yes, Dio. Never was a huge fan, and to be honest I don't know if that is an original recording or if the band doing the introduction is covering. For that song, 6/10.

These guys have been my favorite metal band for some time now.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> 7/10
> Of course IMO,metal will never die. It has survived disco,punk,new wave,and i believe it will survive the current fads of rap,dance,and dubstep.


You know metal grew up with and exchanged ideas with punk, new wave, and yes, even rap, right? (Hip-hop is hardly a current fad, since it began in the 80s.)

For example, if it weren't for punk, metal would be dead now. Every popular genre of metal right now except traditional and doom has some punk roots.

Next poster ignore this.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You know metal grew up with and exchanged ideas with punk, new wave, and yes, even rap, right? (Hip-hop is hardly a current fad, since it began in the 80s.)
> 
> For example, if it weren't for punk, metal would be dead now. Every popular genre of metal right now except traditional and doom has some punk roots.
> 
> Next poster ignore this.


8/10

K,sorry dude. Of course i've been trying to figure out Garageband on my mac. Got a USB cable for my guitar a while ago,Garageband seems to keep getting feedback though when recording.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha very fun. I'm assuming this is you?
Brought me back to my highschool days when speed metal ruled my CD player. I never really listen to stuff like this anymore, but when I hear it I still dig it.
8/10


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Haha very fun. I'm assuming this is you?
> Brought me back to my highschool days when speed metal ruled my CD player. I never really listen to stuff like this anymore, but when I hear it I still dig it.
> 8/10


Nope,it isn't me.

Yeah i remember when metal was on tv and radio during the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Haha very fun. I'm assuming this is you?
> Brought me back to my highschool days when speed metal ruled my CD player. I never really listen to stuff like this anymore, but when I hear it I still dig it.
> 8/10


I'd say 7.5 out of 10. The licks are pretty cool, but a lot of the time somewhat generic.
I've heard a few of their songs, never really been much of a fan but have never had against them.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

7/10


----------

